
Who's Down? (by Google) - mrdrozdov
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whos-down-fall-2015/id968566099?mt=8
======
philipkuklis
Looks interesting. I'd love to know what Google's planning to do with it.

~~~
sssilver
Show relevant ads.

------
gibbitz
Who's down for casual sex?

